# Intel Conroe and AMD AM2 Price Thread



## montylee (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey since everybody is excited abt Intel Conroe and the AMD AM2 i thought of starting a thread which will have the latest prices of the above.

So, everybody start posting the latest prices now!!!

Hey, just checked the latest rates for Computer Empire, Nehru Place:

Intel Core 2 Duo: E6300: Rs. 10,500
Motherboars (Intel 945G, 965G): Rs. 4500 - Rs. 6500.

I hope the price of E6300 drops below Rs. 10,000 soon.


----------



## psreesreekanth (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks for the updates on price tag man


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 6, 2006)

DO anyone knows the latest price of AMD X2 3800+ 939???


----------



## samrulez (Aug 6, 2006)

9800...I think...but under 10k...


----------



## evil_maverick (Aug 6, 2006)

hello ppl..
can som1 plz elaborate me on the intel conroe and amd am2?
plz ..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 6, 2006)

@ evil_maverick
U can get the details of them on this month's Digit(I dun know if u are a reader of Digit).


----------



## magnet (Aug 6, 2006)

am2no logic of posting price......becoz am2 means change of ram to ddr 2 and if person can afford that...than ppl have brains that c2d is leader........

nyways 10.5k somone bought c2d 6300  in hyd....other places price are high...lik in mumbai its ard 11.25k......

also x2 939 price........3800+  make sense since it offers better test results...or the 4200+ and all doesnt provide big advantage.......over 3800+

so 3800+ price herein mumbai is ard (8.5k to 10k)....dealers loot here....hyd  price are ard 8.1k.........


----------



## samrulez (Aug 6, 2006)

yes yes......and if the 3800+X2 is oc'ed to 2.4-2.6...it performs like the  4200X2 etc etc


----------



## akshayt (Aug 6, 2006)

how can you expect a 945 to run core 2 duo.
also E6300 is not conroe. It is allendale, but a core 2 duo.

Also good mobos for c2d come around >15k


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 7, 2006)

E6300 can go upto 2.4 ghz on stock intel heatsink .. and upto 3 ghz with quality heatsinks like ttbt , 9500 or tuniq tower 120 

and the mobo to go is gigabyte ga 965 p ds3 .. should be around 8.5 k .. really good mobo for overclocking and pretty cheap compared to other ones 

damn unbeatable combination for the moment ..



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> how can you expect a 945 to run core 2 duo.
> also E6300 is not conroe. It is allendale, but a core 2 duo.
> 
> Also good mobos for c2d come around >15k



all chipsets supporting presler can work with core 2 duo  .. need bios update and change in vrm .. 

there are going to be mobos based on 865 p , 865 g , 945 ,955  as well for core 2 duo ...

also 3800 + with  A8NE .. will rock too ..


----------



## chesss (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey E6300 is available for 10300 from some "D gold " shop in Nehru place.



> Motherboars (Intel 945G, 965G): Rs. 4500


which exact mobo are they?


----------



## montylee (Aug 7, 2006)

chesss said:
			
		

> Hey E6300 is available for 10300 from some "D gold " shop in Nehru place.
> 
> 
> which exact mobo are they?



I asked the shop on phone and the phone got cut midway, so i could only ask the motherboard prices and chipset. I suppose it's an Intel board.

Will surely call them again soon and keep this thread updated.

Hey, Delta Peripherals from Chennai are quoting a price of Rs. 9600 for E6300.

Here's the link:
*www.deltapage.com/
and here's the contents:
Intel  T6300  	Conroe - 1.86 GHz  	1066MHz,2 MB,LGA  	9600

I suppose they have wrongly written E6300 as T6300.

Unbelievable price!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 7, 2006)

hmm... P4 D 820 is selling @ 11000 in Kolkata ... Core 2 Duo is cheper than that?? man... i am stunned...


----------



## magnet (Aug 7, 2006)

arra its mentioned conroe so it will b e6300.....i dont   think there is t6300 stuff lik that

edit::somone confirmed..they dont have thepeice..and price is 1k more than that.......they jusposted stuff there on deltapage


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 8, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> E6300 can go upto 2.4 ghz on stock intel heatsink .. and upto 3 ghz with quality heatsinks like ttbt , 9500 or tuniq tower 120
> 
> and the mobo to go is gigabyte ga 965 p ds3 .. should be around 8.5 k .. really good mobo for overclocking and pretty cheap compared to other ones
> 
> ...



Although on the intel website it says, the chipsets dont support conroe
only 946,963,965,975 does... here..
*www.intel.com/design/chipsets/express_flyer.htm

but 945 chipset CAN support Conroe. However, the BOARD itself must have VR11 capable CPU VRM in order to support Conroe. Otherwise, the board will not be able to provide Vcore to the Conroe.

ASUS has i think already released a 945 based conroe board...


@akshayt
allendale is basically conroe with half the cache, just the names are diff. besides, everyone calls them conroe, rarely allendale

E6300 & E6400 are the 2 in category


----------



## vinyas (Aug 8, 2006)

wats the price of x2 4800+ am2 ?


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 8, 2006)

but are there any reviews of the 6300 on the internet?


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 9, 2006)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> but are there any reviews of the 6300 on the internet?


are u kidding, just type in google, there's anandtech,xbitlabs... n lot more


----------



## vinyas (Aug 9, 2006)

wats the price of x2 4800+ ?


----------



## montylee (Aug 10, 2006)

Just enquired from SMC International, Nehru Place.
AMD AM2 is available but only the single core processors are available.
Asus and Gigabyte motherboards are available with onboard graphics.
If anybody wants to enquire abt the prices, here's the phone numbers:
26293001, 26293002, 26220546

Enjoy!!!


----------



## montylee (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anybody know abt the availability of G965 chipset (for Core 2 Duo) based motherboards in Delhi?


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 15, 2006)

@Montylee:Thnx man for making this thread.
@All and magnet:hey guys I'am a dedicated Intel PIV user.Since a few days back I was wondering why dont I build a high end gaming system.Without any doubts I was decided on AMD Athlon 4200 X2 as that's the best processor available freely in the market today,untill C2D came in.Now I guess one shud wait a couple of days and watch the fun.See lets not get fooled here.See I'am not a follower of neither AMD nor Intel.Who ever gives me better procs. I shall go for them.See may be the Intel C2D 6800XT is good enough to beat AMD Fx 62.But shall I ask hw many of us can afford them?Lets talk practically and that way AMD Athlon 4200 X2(AM2) is much better than Intel C2D E6300 both sport almost same prices(around Rs.10500/-).Again,you get mobo's for both these procs at around same prices(around-Rs.8500/- to 16000/-).Well both support DDR2-so no chances of getting obsolete.Well the choice is not so simple and AMD is still not out of the game.and yes,Magnet,bro ur rite AMD is coming back with 4x4 procs soon may be this time next year.So this war is just going to another level.Wat do u think guys?

{Btw C2D procs dont support bugger mobos like 915,925,etc.etc....ha ha}

These are awesome motherboards from Asus.Chk these out:
1)P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe (LGA775) supports Core2Duo
2)M2N32 WS Professional (AM2 socket) supports Amd Athlon Dual core and Fx
3)M2N32-SLI (AM2 socket) supports Amd Athlon Dual core and Fx
4)A8N32-SLI Deluxe (939 socket) supports Amd Athlon Dual core and Fx

Can anybody gimmi the prices?


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 15, 2006)

best config for today .. 

intel core 2 duo E6300 - beast overclocker proci  .. reaches 3 ghz easily -
gigabyte  ga 965p ds3 - damn good overclocking board .. costs 150 dollars in
us, so it will  be around 9000 rs here in india.. 
this mobo can easily reach 480 fsb .. 

get this and go to overclocking  town ..  

and if this is costly then 

amd athlon x2 3800 +
and good am2 board with good oc potential .. 

will do too ..

and also intel core 2 duo E 6300 performance is between  amd athlon x2  4400 + and 4600+ ..

way better than 4200 + ..

go check some reviews on net and then comment .. 

dont tell false info to other people here ..


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 15, 2006)

look ppl its as simple as this-
intel proccy's have always been priced more than amds. now as we all know that to compete with intel's core2duo lineup amd has cut down its prices dramatically.let us take for example the e6300 and the 4200+. Although i can't find any reviews of the e6300vs4200+ but by looking at the e6300 reviews i can say that it may be able to perform better than the 4200+. but as u might have seen that due to the price cuts many reviewers have included amd cpus which are in the price bracket of the e6300 which means that the reviewers would automatically have to include, which were considered high end before, due to the price cut. also i have seen that the e6300 performs marginally better, not a lot, but marginally better than its amd competitor. so ask yourself would you really want to pay more money for a few more 3d mark numbers or 3 or 4 more frames. but if we move above the e6300 like to the e6600 or e6800,acc to the reviews, both the cpus perform better than the fx-62 or 64(i don't remember the model number exactly),which is the top of the line amd proccy, and are a lot cheaper than the fx-62/64(don't remember the model no).
conclusion-if u CAN afford the e6600 and above proccy's go for intel otherwise amd.
Hope this helps everyone.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 16, 2006)

@yogi:bro u didnt understand wat I was trying to get across nevermind that coz that info wasnt for the likes of u.If u read Supersaiyan's post hopefully u might catch a hint but I doubt if its gonno penetrate ur li'll brain or not

****************************************************************************
Anywzeace Letz not make this thread another battleground and go offtrack.

People just post prices of AMD and Intel high end procs and mobo here.........


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 16, 2006)

is intel core 2 duo and intel conroe the same thing..tell me.. i am gettin damn confused !!!


----------



## montylee (Aug 16, 2006)

Yup, for an end user it's the same thing, although some ppl refer the lowest 2 models of Core 2 Duo as "Aliendale" bcoz both of them have 2MB of cache instead of 4MB.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 16, 2006)

ohhk...thnx for the info..anyways how much does a conroe 3.0 ghz upwards processor cost in india and is it available in mrkt ??


----------



## montylee (Aug 16, 2006)

The highest Conroe processor has a clock speed of 2.93 Ghz and the lowest of the processors has a clock speed of 1.83Ghz. In Conroe's case clock speeds do not matter much, so don't expect a Pentium D 3.0 Ghz processor to be faster than Conroe E6300 (lowest model of Conroe).

Prices
Conroe E6300: Rs. 10,400
yup it is available in market although the availbility of motherboards is an issue.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 16, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> @yogi:bro u didnt understand wat I was trying to get across nevermind that coz that info wasnt for the likes of u.If u read Supersaiyan's post hopefully u might catch a hint but I doubt if its gonno penetrate ur li'll brain or not
> 
> ****************************************************************************
> Anywzeace Letz not make this thread another battleground and go offtrack.
> ...



dont worry , i  got his point .. but  getting x2 when conroe is available is not advisable .. wait for some time .. mobos will be available in abundance ..and at low price .. asrock mobos are available .. 

also , sabret00the .. there is always nice way to prove something to others .. penetration of mind .. and all these stuff ..  
keep this thing in ur mind ..


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 16, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> dont worry , i  got his point .. but  getting x2 when conroe is available is not advisable .. wait for some time .. mobos will be available in abundance ..and at low price .. asrock mobos are available ..
> 
> also , sabret00the .. there is always nice way to prove something to others .. penetration of mind .. and all these stuff ..
> keep this thing in ur mind ..



the reason i advised an x2 was because the x2s that come in the price bracket of the e6300 perform better than the e6300. moreover the am2 platform is more mature than the lga775 or core2duo platform(in lay man's lang) so mobo availability won't be an issue for for amd. but i would still like to know the basis of ur opinion that u would prefer the e6300 over x2.



			
				montylee said:
			
		

> Yup, for an end user it's the same thing, although some ppl refer the lowest 2 models of Core 2 Duo as "Aliendale" bcoz both of them have 2MB of cache instead of 4MB.


Allendale not aliendale

Allendale is a codename for stripped down versions of the Conroe processors with only 2MB of L2 cache. The E6300 (1.86GHz) and E6400 (2.13GHz), both with a 1066MT/s FSB, were released on July 27, 2006

source-*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_2


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 16, 2006)

which x2 is available in its price range ?

also is it am2 or 939 ..

also what is the current price of 
A8NE - 939 
A8N SLI PREMIUM - 939 
A8N32-SLI Deluxe - 939 

and what other mobos are available in am 2 .. for 570 ultra , 570 sli and 590 sli .. with their price if u can .. 

want to build a system ..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

One doubt, games have a specification of 'Min Processor Speed' in them. Now say, some game (new) requires a minimum of 2 Ghz as its requirement, how will a dual core processor clocked to say, 1.8 Ghz play that ? Or is it a free restriction and can be overriden ?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2006)

@ supersaiyan: The LGA775 platform has been around since maybe last year. Though the 915/925 doesn't support Core2Duo, the 945/955 chipset boards can easily take Core 2 Duo...


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 17, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> also , sabret00the .. there is always nice way to prove something to others .. penetration of mind .. and all these stuff ..
> keep this thing in ur mind ..



Hey man I'm sorry....I'm a li'll grumpy guy(I dont like to say this but I'am a moron)..........I'am sorry man.

Anyways Yogi the mobo's u mentioned are awesome but they are socket 939.The following are the ones that are either LGA775 or AM2

These are awesome motherboards from Asus.Chk these out:
1)P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe (LGA775) supports Core2Duo
2)M2N32 WS Professional (AM2 socket) supports Amd Athlon Dual core and Fx
3)M2N32-SLI (AM2 socket) supports Amd Athlon Dual core and Fx
4)A8N32-SLI Deluxe (939 socket) supports Amd Athlon Dual core and Fx


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's my 2 cents worth (don't worry I'll keep it short)

I've been an AMD fanboy since early 2002. But, there's no denying the fact that this is the year of the Intels. Hence I'd recommend either a Core2 Duo 6300 or 6600 depending on your budget.

If you can't afford it, wait till you can. Wait till the prices drop.

For me it's just about getting the best performing chip w.r.t. my needs. If you've been an AMD fanboy, swallow your pride (I recommend a glass of frosty Corona Extra) and move on. Intel has come back on top (I'd never expected, and wouldn't have bet on it)

Maybe they'll (AMD) come up with an Intel killer end of next year. But until then, they have nothing. Trust me, they've accepted it themselves. Their only option is price undercutting, but it's very hard on them as they do not have enough volumes (manufacturing capacity) to justify this move.

-Keith


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 18, 2006)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Here's my 2 cents worth (don't worry I'll keep it short)
> 
> I've been an AMD fanboy since early 2002. But, there's no denying the fact that this is the year of the Intels. Hence I'd recommend either a Core2 Duo 6300 or 6600 depending on your budget.
> 
> ...



very well said ..


----------



## UNREAL (Aug 18, 2006)

hey guys ! 
CAN u Plz tell me the rate of InTel Core 2 duo E 6600 prices with a compatible mobo ( both SLI and non-SLI ) PLZ ! thx. in advance !

Also...... (not frm the topic) PowerColor Radeon X 1900 Gt is available for 19.5k so can any1 Plz tell me abt some dealer of Powercolor cards in delhi or somewhere near DELHI ?


----------



## varkey (Aug 19, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> One doubt, games have a specification of 'Min Processor Speed' in them. Now say, some game (new) requires a minimum of 2 Ghz as its requirement, how will a dual core processor clocked to say, 1.8 Ghz play that ? Or is it a free restriction and can be overriden ?



i have the same question. can somebody answer it please?


----------



## montylee (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, did anybody saw the Intel's Conroe Ad in "Times of India". It was an Ad for branded PCs : HCL, Wipro, LG and Zenith and the prices were between 34K-36K.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 20, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> One doubt, games have a specification of 'Min Processor Speed' in them. Now say, some game (new) requires a minimum of 2 Ghz as its requirement, how will a dual core processor clocked to say, 1.8 Ghz play that ? Or is it a free restriction and can be overriden ?



that actually is not a restriction, they just used to write that according to the old intel convension and just thought that the game will barely play with that much, of-course even at that time if someone plugged in an 7800GT in some  1.6Ghz it will play a game fine, so that is not a concern.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 20, 2006)

montylee said:
			
		

> Hey, did anybody saw the Intel's Conroe Ad in "Times of India". It was an Ad for branded PCs : HCL, Wipro, LG and Zenith and the prices were between 34K-36K.



ya i had a look....but like always..the branded pcs had comparatively..less ram..and the configs..where..not up to the mark....


----------



## montylee (Aug 21, 2006)

Yup i agree, but it's gr8 for newbies who wanna buy the latest Intel CPU.


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 21, 2006)

Can core 2 duo work on a 945g motherboard? I read somewhere that only 975 can handle it....


----------



## montylee (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes, Core 2 Duo can work on 954G chipsets. Check out this link:

*indigo.intel.com/mbsg/results.aspx?orgID=0&aryAttrID=243,157

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 21, 2006)

well s lot of chipsets can handle it, INTEL says 945 cannot, but asrock, asus has already made motherboards with these chipsets....


----------



## montylee (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey, Conroe's prices have decreased further.

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300: Rs. 9950
ASUS  P5LD2-VMSE: Rs. 5200

Source: www.deltapage.com


----------



## TeChRocK (Aug 21, 2006)

^^ thx for the useful update


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 22, 2006)

E6300 + ASUS P5LD2-VMSE have been available for 14k bundle since Day one in kolkata, so i see no price decrease, but that mobo is useless.....


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 22, 2006)

can some one check wherther this mobo is available or not 

GIGABYTE GA 965P - DS 3


----------



## montylee (Aug 22, 2006)

Just checked the latest AMD AM2 prices from SMC International.

AMD 3000+ 939: Rs. 3500, 
AMD 3000+ AM2: Rs. 4000
AM2 board MSI: 4200, Asus M2NPV-VM: 6000

Asus, MSI board are available.


----------



## zombie (Aug 22, 2006)

*Conroe prices will stay where they are till the time newer Conroes come out or AMD comes out with a Conroe killer. Personally I think Conroe is fast but not required. AMD X2 can handle the job just as well. That is unless you are into really high-end stuff like weather prediction and all. *


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 22, 2006)

you guys might want to check this out-*www.tgdaily.com/2006/08/21/intel_core2duo_e6400_invades_amd_territory/
i would like to quote some lines from the article at the above link which i think are important with respect to the topic of this thread

1)The new figures give the E6400 a performance index score of 2.74, meaning that in the five categories of tests we've accounted for - applications, gaming, synthetic processing, audio encoding, and video encoding - the THG test system with the E6400 CPU delivered an average of 274% the performance of an old single-core Pentium 4 2 GHz CPU, which currently sells for about $77 on average.

2)Given the assessed performance of all known AMD dual-core desktop processors, a hypothetical AMD processor whose performance index score was also 2.74, would sell for $537.17.  And as our new-format chart shows, the nearest real-world competitor to the E6400 is AMD's Athlon 64 X2 5000+, whose index score is 2.72 but which sells for $360.

3)AMD's hold on the value side of the price/performance map appears more fragile by the day

4)The Athlon 64 X2 4400+ price rose a shocking $42 to $277 over the weekend (up 17.9%), and the Athlon 64 X2 3800+ price gained 9% to $157.  This as Intel CPU prices continued a steady decline, with the Core 2 Duo E6700 down to an all-time low of $601 (down 3.5% over Friday), and the Core 2 Duo E6300 price down 6.4% over Friday to $204.

5)we're now able to make price/performance estimates for three more Intel processors, one of which raises the Intel curve, and the other which drops it back down:The Pentium Extreme Edition 955 joins the EE 840 and the EE 965 at the artificial premium area, as one of the three dual-core/hyperthreading CPUs still in dealers' inventory that continue to be sold at older price points.  Dealers can't afford to discount these models even to get them off the shelves, even with better performing Intel processors selling for less than one-fifth the amount.But helping compensate for the EE 955 is the addition of the Core 2 Duo E6400, which we mentioned, and the popular Pentium D 805

By seeing the above article and now knowing that intel's prices have dropped(the e6300 is for 9000(approx) if 1$=Rs 45) and conversely amd's prices are doodling(first decreased dramatically,then increased dramatically) i would now advise anyone buying a new pc to increase their budgets(if needed) by 1k or 2k and buy an intel e6300 as it is now worth the money. even price to performacnce ratio is high.
If anyone can tell me the price of the e6300 and e6400 in india,especially in delhi,it would be very helpful to not only me but to anyone else who is viewing this thread.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 22, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> can some one check wherther this mobo is available or not
> 
> GIGABYTE GA 965P - DS 3



this is the mobo to get for e6300 .. 

sells for 150 dollars in us.. is it available in india ..


----------



## vinyas (Aug 27, 2006)

E6400 or x2 4600+ am2 ? which do u say is better guys ?


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 27, 2006)

E6400!!


----------



## aquamatrix (Aug 27, 2006)

what will be the diff in 

e6300 + 965 chiset and
e6300 + 945 chipset


----------



## akshayt (Aug 27, 2006)

I would anyday get E6300 with a good 965.

also, 7800GT + 1.6GHz= crap, it can't even make use of that card. It won't matter whether there is a 9800pro or 7800GT, they are both the same and both will be crap


----------



## varkey (Aug 28, 2006)

Delta Peripherals now show 

Gigabyte GA965P-DS3 - Rs. 11300. According to many revews its a really cool mobo.


----------



## vinyas (Aug 28, 2006)

Note that this CPU along with the E6300 arent really "conroes" since they dont have a Conroe Core.They have an Allendale Core. Dont get Core 2 Duo & Conroe mixed up. Only the E6600 & Up are actually Conroes.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 28, 2006)

isn't the only difference the 2mb of cache which is disabled.


----------



## montylee (Aug 28, 2006)

I am still waiting for the Intel G965 based mobos to arrive. I checked out on the internet but didn't find a single review of the G965 chipset based mobos.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 28, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> this is the mobo to get for e6300 ..
> 
> sells for 150 dollars in us.. is it available in india ..


thats...not the correct U.S figure,it retails for around 105 dollars,whereas the PL costs $1 less,with a lower FSB OF 533/800MHZ
this is the mobo i ordered for my new E6400($130) pc


----------



## vinyas (Aug 29, 2006)

wats the price of E6400...

wats the best mobo for it ?


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Nov 16, 2006)

i recently bought a C2D E6300 4 rs.8900 in CTC { HYD.}

mobo :- DG965ry intel - rs. 6200


----------



## vinyas (Nov 16, 2006)

Friend got a E6600 For 15.3k .. all inclusive


----------

